# Royal Navy Caribbean Patrol



## Newapplicant78 (9 Mar 2011)

Royal Navy Caribbean Patrol is a 5 Episode series that follows the Royal Navy's Type 42 Destroyer HMS Manchester

Royal Navy Caribbean Patrol is a 5 Episode series that follows the Royal Navy's Type 42 Destroyer HMS Manchester on deployment on Atlantic Patrol (North) in the Caribbean during the hurricane season with her supporting Royal Fleet Auxiliary. In the first documentary ever done on APT(N), viewers get a fascinating insight into a warship deployed on operations, offering protection to UK dependent territories and working hand in hand with US law enforcement detachments in the battle against drug smuggling. Right from the start, the ship is involved in action, all captured with great expertise. The series is the culmination of a 5 month long embed by award winning producer Chris Terrill of Uppercut Films and will be transmitted on '

 Channel 5' with Episode 3 showing on Mon 21 Feb at 9 pm.  

Sneak Peak http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_BzpEWXHkU


Not a bad series! Great look into the life of a sailor.


----------

